# Cd/AM/FM RADIO QUESTION?



## Cats4Nat (Jan 28, 2004)

Hey to everyone!

Our service department has just instructed me that the 'instruction booklet' of the radio installed in our 2004 25RS-S was written wrong. Our service department believes that our radio is wired correctly although incorrectly according to their manual.
The radio has speaker switch to change speakers to 'A', 'A & B' and 'B'......A & B represents both speakers on.....in our trailer A&B is only one set of speakers with 'A' being both speakers.

Gimme a break....the radio is wired wrong...the manual is fine.

Let me know how your radio is wired...am I crazy here?!

Also, still having loud hum when converter kicks in to charge 12V.....service said they hear it only on AM....so dont use AM?....Geesh!

Thanks!

Dave


----------



## Mac (Mar 26, 2004)

My 28BHS is wired wrong too, just like yours. It's on my list of things to have fixed when I take it back to the dealer for the 1st round of under warranty repairs.


----------



## Cats4Nat (Jan 28, 2004)

Mac,

Does your radio also hum when converter kicks in?

David


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Ditto on the speaker wiring and the Hum. I even hear the Hum while playing a CD. I was going to look for some sort of filter to install on the line, but I guess I should give the dealer first crack at it.

Tim


----------



## Mac (Mar 26, 2004)

I haven't noticed the hum, but I've used the radio/cd so little, that I might just have missed it. Next time I'm out there, I will take a closer look.


----------



## Cats4Nat (Jan 28, 2004)

You hear the 'hum' when and only when the converter kicks in to charge the 12V....just keep radio/cd on till that happens and bingo!..there is that hum.

I believe it is related to being wired incorrectly.

I dont have my instruction booklet for the radio here....it is with the trailer at service dept. Does anyone else have theirs and can give me phone number for company making the radio. I would like to call them and get their input.

David sunny


----------



## hurricaneplumber (Apr 12, 2004)

My 28BHS is also wrong, I noticed today. Not a real high priority right now to fix, next weekend I will be camping so I may look at it then.

Let me know if anyone fixes theirs and how you do it.

Thanks for the headsup.

Kevin


----------



## Brian (Jan 25, 2004)

Wired incorrectly as well. As far as converter, the converter cover with a slight tap quiets down right away! Not much of a fix but usually works. The cover vibrates due to the fan I believe. Brian


----------



## Cats4Nat (Jan 28, 2004)

Brian, just a clarification...the converter itself does not hum or vibrate....tne noise comes through the speakers of the radio regardless of using AM/FM or CD.

I wonder what they were thinking if all these were wired incorrectly.

David


----------



## Golden Mom (Apr 25, 2004)

Guess What? I just checked ours too, and it is also wired incorrectly. I had just never really paid attention before. Maybe those same persons who put the gray/black labels on, also done the wiring on the radios....


----------



## Phil (Mar 15, 2004)

Mine used to be wired wrong too on my 28rss until I threw it out and put a real system in. The system that comes installed from the factory isn't even stereo. ( unless of course you are using A+B )


----------



## Cats4Nat (Jan 28, 2004)

Here the latest scoop!

Service department believe wires of radio connected correctly....colors match colors on wiring....they sincerely believe installation manual is incorrect.









Having said that....they did get rid of the horrendous 'hum/buzz' when the converter kicked in.

What was hysterical was that wife and I checked their 'Showroom' Outback 28 BHS and guess what!!......it was buzzing from alll 4 speakers too







as soon as converter turned on. So now they could no longer say they couldnt duplicate same noise.....it was right there on their other model!

Anyway, great service tech. mgr Bryan was able to fix it. First he explained what he would do and then did it....took about one hr.........*THE FIX *is disconnecting radio from converter and connect directly to 12V Battery with fuse now at battery.....round fuse instead of flat fuse.

We have been 'discussing'







this issue with them since April 23rd...they kept insisting the buzz was not there.

Anyway, there is the solution. Hopefully they will pass it on to Keystone since seems to be 2004 problem.

David


----------



## Guest (May 18, 2004)

I just purchased a 25RS in March and had a similar problem with my CD/Radio unit. In addition to the hum, my unit was running hot regardless of what volume I played music. I Decided to drop the unit and see how it was wired, and to my surprise, all four speaker leads from the unit were wired together feeding into a single speaker wire that is attached to both ceiling speakers. Effectively, you're pumping four channels into a single feed. I disconnected three leads and the hum is gone, the unit is running cool, and the sound is suprisingly better (albeit not as good as if Keystone had pushed two wires into the ceiling. I'm planning on replacing the ceiling speakers at which time I'll tackle getting a second feed up there.

Hope this helps
CSC


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Well, that is another thing to check! Thanks for the heads up.

Tim


----------

